# Male Nymph Feeding



## 13ollox (May 3, 2006)

People say that when adult , females should be given food on a daily basis while males about twice a week . however does this apply to nymphs as well or do they eat just as much as the females ?

Neil


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (May 3, 2006)

You can feed a male as often as you want and a female as little as you want when adults, its just how much they'll take. For example, i feed my adult dessicata females once a week with roaches, until they lay an ooth, they'll only eat 1 a week providing they were full the week before. When they drop an ooth, ill give them 3 or 4, then its once a week again.

As for nymphs, ther is no reason to do this, unelss you are working with a species where the male develops substancially faster than the female, then you may have to feed him less to slow his growth.


----------



## 13ollox (May 3, 2006)

excellent .. thanks for the info ! i'll try that !


----------



## Rick (May 3, 2006)

> People say that when adult , females should be given food on a daily basis while males about twice a week . however does this apply to nymphs as well or do they eat just as much as the females ?Neil


Find out what works best for you. I feed all mantids every other day their whole lives. Gravid adult females I try and feed every day because they need more food during that time.


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (May 3, 2006)

You're either unemployed, out of a relationship, or have a relativly low number of mantids if thats the case rick! Takes me a good 5+ hours to feed all of mine at one!


----------



## Rick (May 5, 2006)

I have 19 mantids right now. Takes me fifteen minutes max to feed everybody. Add another fifteen for the snake, turtle, cats, and fish. I feed every other day except for gravid females which is everyday.


----------

